# 69



## cdsnuts (Sep 5, 2013)

So I'm trying to mate my two chinese mantis and I think my male is just into foreplay. The past couple times I've seen him try, he grabs her the wrong way? She's crippled so she's not able to really do any damage to him. I imagine if he were to try that with a normal female she'd have him for lunch.

Is this normal?


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 5, 2013)

It happens sometimes. The male will notice that he's in the wrong position and turn around.


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 5, 2013)

Ntsees said:


> It happens sometimes. The male will notice that he's in the wrong position and turn around.


It's happened a couple times. Maybe he's dislexic?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2013)

That is actually pretty common. I believe it may be a defense mechanism to protect him until he is sure she isn't going to make a meal out of him. Most males eventually turn around.


----------



## Orin (Sep 7, 2013)

I've seen it but just with coaxed mating. When they take the long approach it's rather unlikely.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 7, 2013)

It may take some additional coaxing to get him the right way around.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2013)

As Rick said this is normal, most males are backward and turn when ready.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 8, 2013)

And some males are just numb!


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 9, 2013)

I found him on her the right way today but they weren't connected. He was searching up and down but the ship never docked.

Luckily I found a wild male that I brought into my enclosure. I'm guessing the scent of three females drew him towards my garage.


----------



## agent A (Sep 9, 2013)

cdsnuts said:


> I found him on her the right way today but they weren't connected. He was searching up and down but the ship never docked.
> 
> Luckily I found a wild male that I brought into my enclosure. I'm guessing the scent of three females drew him towards my garage.


that's funny because I caught a male today on my window and his abdomen was curled a bit and he is currently mating with a female


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 10, 2013)

Wild male is getting the job done. I'm gonna pimp him out to the other gals if he survives......how long do they stay connected?


----------



## agent A (Sep 10, 2013)

cdsnuts said:


> Wild male is getting the job done. I'm gonna pimp him out to the other gals if he survives......how long do they stay connected?


about 5 hours


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 10, 2013)

So he was connected for about an hour or so. I came back in and he was still on her back but not connected anymore. I pulled him off of her and seperated them. Think it was long enough?


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2013)

cdsnuts said:


> So he was connected for about an hour or so. I came back in and he was still on her back but not connected anymore. I pulled him off of her and seperated them. Think it was long enough?


Probably but I would mate them again.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 10, 2013)

Should have feed them and left them together, he probably would have re-connected, a male can look fine today and then die of old age the very next day.


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 11, 2013)

I switched him with another male and that one connected as well. Came back this morning and they were both still alive and seperated.

So far I've mated my two females with two different males. Each time took about an hour or so. Both males are no longer interested in either females. I'm guessing this means the job is done?

AND I still have both guys.....


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm wondering if I should just keep the males in there with them seeing as they've done their job? If they're going to die anyway I might as well keep them in there in case they try a couple more times......

Thoughts?


----------



## sally (Sep 11, 2013)

cdsnuts said:


> I'm wondering if I should just keep the males in there with them seeing as they've done their job? If they're going to die anyway I might as well keep them in there in case they try a couple more times......
> 
> Thoughts?


I put my male back outside, where I found him, to hopefully mate with some other females. Of course he is a native mantis.


----------



## cdsnuts (Sep 12, 2013)

That's a good idea as well.

How long after copulation will she lay her eggs? I don't have any sticks in the enclosure either....I should probably put some in there so she can lay the egg case on it........


----------

